# Speaker Replacement



## E-DuBB (May 24, 2013)

I own an Audio Pro B2-70, containing (2) 8" woofers. Recently, I replaced one of the woofers with an Infinity 860w 8" woofer. But,when I connect them both, I get a strong push/pull motion with no signal applied. Please explain this to me. Also I have an Outboard Design Acoustics PS-103 10" sub connected with out this Pushing motion {No Problem} I don't understand this.:huh:


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

Try reversing the wires to the Infinity driver. If that does not work, then I suggest you get an original driver.


----------

